# Glad to be here!



## john sipes (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, this is great!  People who enjoy doing the same thing as I do!
I'm from Ohio...been smokin' meat for about 4 years.  Have a Smokey Mountain smoker..propane with water pan.  Pretty small wood box though.  Love to smoke fish, chicken..just everything.  Had a hard time with smoking goose breast..got a little dry.  Any help?


----------



## pitrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome John! I think you'll like it here.

How did you prepare the goose breast? Brine, marinade, what temp in the smoker, etc?


----------



## craigfperry (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## john sipes (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks smoke blower


----------



## john sipes (Feb 26, 2008)

I used a mariade I found on the internet..using worchestershire sauce...came out salty and dry.  I smoked at 160 for 3 hours. Must have been wrong somewhere!


----------



## nh3b's (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to your new addiction. Youll learn plenty and learn where ya made mistakes in the past.


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum. So, they finally learned what smoking is in Ohio?! In the small town I lived in up there, nobody know what my dad was doing in the back yard with his Bullet Style Smoker under a huge cardboard box, the night before Thanksgiving every year. All they know is that it smelled really good! What part of Ohio you from? I grew up about 20 minutes Southeast of Toledo in a town of about 1100 people, just minutes away from the lake.


----------



## john sipes (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Vegansbeware....small town between Marion & Mansfield...out in the middle of nowhere.  Smoking is starting to catch on here.  The more people I invite to dinner..the more want to know how to do it!  Having a blast doing and helping others at the same time!  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## fireguy (Feb 26, 2008)

welcome, have fun lookking around and ask plenty of questions..


----------



## john sipes (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice to meet ya'all...will be back tomorrow with more "stuff". Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## mossymo (Feb 26, 2008)

JOHN SIPES
Welcome to SMF !!!
Try wrapping the goose breast with bacon and spritzing with a apple juice and Captain Morgan mix while smoking. Also, what temperature is your smoker when you are smoking goose breast?


----------



## richtee (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey John  welcome to SMF!  Got one word for the goose and it's guarenteed- BRINE.

Also a bacon wrap, or a base for your rub consisting of rendered bacon fat. You DO save that after cooking bacon...right? 'Cause "Pork fat RULES"!  LOL!


----------



## tell you what bbq (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome....you will learn a LOT!!

I'm with Richtee..."BACON MAKES IT BETTER!!!" <--I have that on my planner at work


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## kookie (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the smf................Glad to have you here.............


----------



## funh2o (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF John. Lots of good info on here and people willing to help out with your questions.
I have some goose breasts in the freezer from last fall that I might try and smoke. I have had smoked goose before and as you mentioned it was dry. A friend of mine smoked it many years ago and I know he put the bacon wrap on it, but don't remember if he brined it or not. I will put it on my list of things to try. In the mean time, I will look for a good brine recipe.

Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## badss (Feb 27, 2008)

Howdy John...welcome aboard....


----------



## kratzx4 (Feb 27, 2008)

John
A big welcome from southwest Ohio ( 35 miles east of cincinnati). You have found the right place. this forum is packed of friendly folks that can teach us newer smokers a lot. any question that you have just ask, someone will have an answer for you. Happy smoking.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum John!


----------



## john sipes (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Mossymo,
I like the bacon idea..that should keep some moisture in the breast.  I smoked it at 160 after marinating it in teriaki sauce.  I'm not a big fan of teriaki, but that is what I found on the internet.  I think the Capt Morgan will give it a little more flavor too!  What temp to you recommend?


----------



## john sipes (Feb 27, 2008)

Richtee, yes, I love bacon and all the grease that comes with it.  Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## john sipes (Feb 27, 2008)

Kookie,
Ive been to Minot.  Too cold to smoke anything there most of the time!!  hahaha


----------



## bertjo44 (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome John. Haven't smoked goose yet let us know if you try again, how it comes out.


----------



## john sipes (Feb 27, 2008)

will have to find some more goose breast...not easy to come by if you are not much of a hunter.  I'm mostly a "cooker-eater"! but if I find some..I'll let ya know!


----------

